# Butt pain after driving



## Williepep83 (Nov 1, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone has experienced pain from driving? Any recommendations? I've tried some seat cushions and they don't seem to help much. The pain almost feels like it's on my tailbone.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

It could be the seat or your sitting position, but it might also be you just aren't accustomed to the job yet. There is a break in period as your body adjusts to the new physical demands.


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

That's what happens when getting bent over by Uber.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

It is partly tension. You have your foot hovering over the break and gas all day. Your whole leg flexes on and off for hours.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Williepep83 (Nov 1, 2015)

What does that do?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Williepep83 said:


> What does that do?


Helps with circulation, for one thing. I used to have one. Now on longer drives I use a memory foam cushion with a cut out area under my tailbone. It's a good design, and I found it on Amazon several years ago.

http://amzn.to/1S606SR


----------



## Williepep83 (Nov 1, 2015)

Have you experienced this pain I'm talking about ?


----------



## Williepep83 (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm sitting right now on my moms couch and my pain is subsiding... I swear it's only when I'm in my car.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

UberLou ....What do you call that thing? I always wondered too how it helps


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Williepep83 said:


> Have you experienced this pain I'm talking about ?


Yep! Also, if you are driving with your wallet in a hip pocket, try removing while driving- better for your spine.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Williepep83 said:


> Have you experienced this pain I'm talking about ?


Before I got the memory foam cushion, I used to fold up some and towels and place them under my fanny on either side, right next to the tailbone. They raised me off the car seat just enough to relieve the pressure on the tailbone.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Try Amazon and look for Travelmate's wedge shaped cushion. Mine is similar, although I'm not sure it's the exact same one. This one has a layer of memory foam, but I was under the impression mine was one piece of memory foam.
True story: we left our little Yorkie in the car one morning while we had a quick breakfast while on a trip. He decided that little cut out area was a great place to hide his "business." I didn't notice the poop until my next stop for gas.  Only time he ever soiled the car in fifteen years of cross country trips.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Stretch out in between rides or if you are waiting for someone at a store/house/gas station/etc.

Stretch your whole body and muscles everyday while not driving.

Exercise and stay in decent shape.


----------



## Uberelitescv1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah one of my friends got exact same issue. Got scanned and doctors found degeneration of his tailbone. He is also a taxi driver. Over the years its getting worse and worse for him. Sometimes he is in very bad pain. This is what driving does to you man ...


----------



## Williepep83 (Nov 1, 2015)

Yeah I think its time to look into a different line of work. Can't do this anymore. Not worth it from any standpoint. Interesting experience though!!


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Just wait till you start getting lower back pain and kidney pain. The seats of all cars that have been made for the model years mid 90s and Up, are just for design purposes and not for comfort.

Here's what you can do to help yourself.

Don't just sit for hours and drive. Every hour you should turn off your app and do some stretching for five mins.

Buy ObusForme. Do not buy the massager one. Trust me.

Cheers


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

oobaah said:


> UberLou ....What do you call that thing? I always wondered too how it helps


I always see them in Cabs. I can only assume they helps since so many cabbies have them.


----------



## jdjd (Jan 19, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Yep! Also, if you are driving with your wallet in a hip pocket, try removing while driving- better for your spine.


if OP is carrying a Costanza Wallet on his back packet, it would be no bueno


----------



## Williepep83 (Nov 1, 2015)

Lmfao


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Another reason for butt pain beside the Costanza Wallet is a flat butt. Those with this syndrome might want to cut down on their beer intake as all the fat will run to their stomach. 
Along with that, a flat butt can also be turned into a bigger butt with butt exercises such as squats, lunges, etc.


----------



## Williepep83 (Nov 1, 2015)

Yeah... It's becoming very clear to me that I wasn't born to be an Uber driver. Terribly flat butt, addiction to beer, fat ass wallet. Those are not a healthy combo for anyone.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

jdjd said:


> if OP is carrying a Costanza Wallet on his back packet, it would be no bueno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO YES THANK YOU!

Exactly what I thought about when I read that quote about sitting on the wallet!

"You got more cow here than here" haha


----------



## yellou (Mar 28, 2015)

Relaxo-Bak, on Amazon or at their own site.

There are cheaper ones but this one is the best. It keeps your tail bone in the air and all the discomfort disappears. Protects your spine from needless constant pressure.

http://amzn.to/21mEF66


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Butt pain after driving?
You must be being driven really


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

The pain your feeling in your rear is from being by Travis Kalanick, Martin Shkreli, Lucifer and the rest of the crew at Uber.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Try Amazon and look for Travelmate's wedge shaped cushion. Mine is similar, although I'm not sure it's the exact same one. This one has a layer of memory foam, but I was under the impression mine was one piece of memory foam.
> True story: we left our little Yorkie in the car one morning while we had a quick breakfast while on a trip. He decided that little cut out area was a great place to hide his "business." I didn't notice the poop until my next stop for gas.  Only time he ever soiled the car in fifteen years of cross country trips.


That's memory foam...you will remember!
Funny story.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Santa said:


> Just wait till you start getting lower back pain and kidney pain. The seats of all cars that have been made for the model years mid 90s and Up, are just for design purposes and not for comfort.
> 
> Here's what you can do to help yourself.
> 
> ...


Wait till the kidney stones come oh da horror


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> Travis Kalanick, Martin Shkreli, Lucifer and the rest of the crew at Uber.


Is that Martin Shkreli prick really a part of Uber? Is he an investor or you just making this up to be dramatic?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Williepep83 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has experienced pain from driving? Any recommendations? I've tried some seat cushions and they don't seem to help much. The pain almost feels like it's on my tailbone.


Yes !
12 hour shifts.
Feels like my hip is cutting through the meat sometimes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Try Amazon and look for Travelmate's wedge shaped cushion. Mine is similar, although I'm not sure it's the exact same one. This one has a layer of memory foam, but I was under the impression mine was one piece of memory foam.
> True story: we left our little Yorkie in the car one morning while we had a quick breakfast while on a trip. He decided that little cut out area was a great place to hide his "business." I didn't notice the poop until my next stop for gas.  Only time he ever soiled the car in fifteen years of cross country trips.


Sure . . . blame it on the dog !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uber fool said:


> Wait till the kidney stones come oh da horror


On a pain scale of 1 to 10 would it be a 17 ?


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Santa said:


> Just wait till you start getting lower back pain and kidney pain. The seats of all cars that have been made for the model years mid 90s and Up, are just for design purposes and not for comfort.
> 
> Here's what you can do to help yourself.
> 
> ...


Ditto on that... Get out of the car, stretch, walk around a little, get some blood flowing, and make sure you don't drive in an uncomfortable position.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Sure . . . blame it on the dog !


1 star ( * ) for that dog!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Manotas said:


> Ditto on that... Get out of the car, stretch, walk around a little, get some blood flowing, and make sure you don't drive in an uncomfortable position.


Yes. I noticed pizza delivery doesn't hurt my (previously fractured and will never be the same) back like Uber does when I started. Because pizza forces you to get out if the car. Once I started getting out anytime I could and moving around, stretching etc. I had less issues.

It's too easy to sit for hours in the nice air conditioned car. But not good for your body.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> On a pain scale of 1 to 10 would it be a 17 ?


Feel similar to being burned alive


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I had tailbone and thigh pain for the first couple of weeks (I broke my tail bone playing football). I keep my wallet in my front pocket. Actually, I only carry the insert with my driver's license and debit card. When I Uber, I don't take extra credit cards, more than $20 cash, watch, or wedding ring.

Adjust your lumbar support if you have one. Try to sit up straight. Take breaks. Learn to heel-toe in stop-and-go traffic (this would be an easy, modified version of sports car heel-toe since most likely you aren't doing high rev double clutching) - this way you're not raising your right leg as much which reduces stress on your lower back muscles (I forget what they're called, it's where a 'tramp stamp' would be) and hip joint. Don't drive with the seat too far back.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

yellou said:


> Relaxo-Bak, on Amazon or at their own site.
> 
> There are cheaper ones but this one is the best. It keeps your tail bone in the air and all the discomfort disappears. Protects your spine from needless constant pressure.


Thanks for posting this, man! The last few weeks I've had lower back pain and it's been tightening up so much. Pretty sure it's been from driving more hours and lacking on exercise/stretching. I just ordered one of these and cant wait to try it out, hope this helps out. I'll try to remember to report back here after using it for a few days.


----------



## ElChavo8 (Feb 19, 2016)

I am going to go out on a limb here and assume that the pain you are referring to is commonly referred to as sciatic pain. If the pain is on the right butt cheek, then you have a pinched sciatic nerve, probably from sitting down and not getting out.

Taxi drivers and truck drivers suffer from this. The best thing to do is to exercise. Once you have sciatica, the pain will subside but will Keep coming back if it's not treated by relaxing and exercising.


----------



## yellou (Mar 28, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> Thanks for posting this, man!


You're welcomed but please do not set your expectations too high lest you get disappointed. For lower back pain you also need good stretching and all other good advice people gave in this thread.

That said, when I bought the first such car seat my tail bone was constantly hurting - sitting, standing, lying down, no matter. I was sure I fractured it. After few days with the seat I felt pain level subsiding. Sometime, like a month later, I realised I do not have pain from tail bone anymore. Never returned since. That was 2008.

For lower back I use a personal variation of what is known as "inversion table". If you do not know what it is you can search the term on YouTube, Amazon, etc. It's also highly recommended but more expensive and complicated in some respects.

Much simpler and cheaper back stretching devices can be found on Amazon. Search on Amazon for " back stretcher". I have one of those too.

I'm not a doctor and you should consult your doctor/chiropractor as to what's safe to use for your situation. Thanks.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

You know what helps.... taking a break from time to time. Just take 5 minutes off. Walk around, stretch, movement is key. If you hear a suction sound when you get up from the seat or the seat sticks to you. You have been in the seat too long.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

jdjd said:


> if OP is carrying a Costanza Wallet on his back packet, it would be no bueno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get some napkins that way you are not on a slant.lol


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Make sure to try to sit on your thighs more so than your tailbone...


----------



## midnight_puppy_2303 (Dec 30, 2015)

Try to recline your seat as much as possible, but so long as you can still drive safely. Especially when you know you'll have a long cruise on highways. It helps distribute your weight on your mid back, instead of putting it all on your lower back and tailbone.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Williepep83 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has experienced pain from driving? Any recommendations? I've tried some seat cushions and they don't seem to help much. The pain almost feels like it's on my tailbone.


Just out of curiosity, what vehicle do you drive? I've sat in vehicles with very uncomfortable seats that wouldn't be conducive to driving for long periods of time.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Williepep83 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has experienced pain from driving? Any recommendations? I've tried some seat cushions and they don't seem to help much. The pain almost feels like it's on my tailbone.


Your spending too many hours behind the wheel. It's a losing strategy, you need to worker shorter shifts and get some exercise. I bet a lot of drivers (especially the former cabbies) do the 12-18 hour marathon shift strategy. IMO this is unhealthy and negatively affects your hourly rate. Yes you will make a few extra bucks because you are working so many more hours but it's at half the wage. It also creates an over saturation of drivers on low demand hours which helps NO ONE. I see a pattern where the morning crew drivers stay pretty busy until about 10am, then there is a lull until early afternoon. During this lull is when I see the most available cars, so basically that's a bunch of people sitting in their cars doing nothing. This is when you should LOG OUT and go for a surf or do your weekly grocery shopping or take a walk... In these times of low rates we all need to be logged out and trying to force the surge.

When your thinking about logging in look at the rider app first. If there is no X available or only one like 10 minutes away, STAY LOGGED OUT and force the surge.


----------



## Wanderer33 (Jul 14, 2015)

Williepep83 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has experienced pain from driving? Any recommendations? I've tried some seat cushions and they don't seem to help much. The pain almost feels like it's on my tailbone.


Try to walk for 5 minutes every 2-3 hours. 10 minutes if possible. Even if you are real busy, you will want to just
stop, shut off the app, and walk. If you are out for 6 hours, or so, and you do not do this, you will be aching when
you do finally stop for the day.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

For general back pain or muscular pain also try foam rolling at home. If this is something you're able to do it really works to break up those "dead" muscle fibers and get blood/nutrients in there. I use a Trigger Point Therapy foam roller to help with weight lifting recovery.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Back pain for me.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

Make Uber pay for your doctor visit


----------



## Ausiemate (Jan 11, 2016)

My biggest pain by far is when I see my paycheck. RAISE THE RATES!!!!


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

Get a bigger, softer butt.


----------



## Django81 (Jan 26, 2016)

Williepep83 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has experienced pain from driving? Any recommendations? I've tried some seat cushions and they don't seem to help much. The pain almost feels like it's on my tailbone.


I got a lumbar cushion specific to driving and also straightened out my posture - no leaning on anything just sitting straight with arms hanging to my sides not on anything and my lower back pain went away ............ hope it helps.............also never carry a wallet in your back pocket


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

Skip the back cushions and any regular cushions. Get a cushion that is designed to take weight off tailbone. I bought one the 3rd week after I started driving, I don't use it anymore though because I drive with better posture, but that cushion helped like crazy.

This is the one I got:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P49PFSO/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

lmao yes, I know have two cushions that I sit on. But no matter what, always take some time off to just get out and walk a bit.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Williepep83 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has experienced pain from driving? Any recommendations? I've tried some seat cushions and they don't seem to help much. The pain almost feels like it's on my tailbone.


POST # 1/Williepep83: "Ahoy!" and Wel-
come to UP.Net/Forums from
Mostly Dark...overnight...Marco Island,
on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

Congratulations on your First "Featured
Thread". Hopefully, the Respondents
will have you feeling More Comfortable
with UPNF as a Communicative Space.

Although Close Associate & #1 Notable
chi1cabby MAY HAVE asked you al-
ready, please consider AMENDING
your Profile, such that, at Very Least,
your Home State is identified, or better
a Metropolitan Area.

Seeing that your ONLY Posts Outside
this Thread are in the Phoenix City
SubForum, why not say so ? It WILL
assist you in Initiating, Building, Solid-
ifying and Cementing Relationships
here. These are Very Important to your
Continued Presence on UPNF.

Mentoring Bison: Here since 07DEC2014.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

howo3579 said:


> That's what happens when getting bent over by Uber.


POST # 3/howo3579: Owooooooooh !
Ba - DUMP - BUM !
Pssssssssshhhhhhhh

THANKS! Howo will be here all week.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

jdjd said:


> if OP is carrying a Costanza Wallet on his back packet, it would be no bueno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POST # 19/jdjd: ¡Hola, Jefe! Y'know
what IS muy bueno ?
That Sweet older Bimmer in Your Avatar.
1600 or 2002 ? Yours or Stock Photo ?

Bison: Politely curious. Curiously polite.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Santa said:


> Another reason for butt pain beside the Costanza Wallet is a flat butt. Those with this syndrome might want to cut down on their beer intake as all the fat will run to their stomach.
> Along with that, a flat butt can also be turned into a bigger butt with butt exercises such as squats, lunges, etc.


POST # 21/Santa: WAIT !.....What ?!
Are you saying
that, with Appropriate Exercise, the
Extra! EXTRA !! "Personalities" of
K.K. West and N. Minaj COULD, in Theory,
GROW their Biggest Asset ?

Bison Chortling Wildly !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

uber fool said:


> Wait till the kidney stones come oh da horror


POST # 28/uber fool: Been there. Done
that ! Vicodin did
N O T H I N G....Toradol worked, but no
Refills available. Most helpful info ?
A woman who had given Natural Birth
FOUR TIMES, said she'd endure FOUR
MORE...versus another Kidney Stone
Episode.

Mentoring Bison: OUCH +1/2 !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Ausiemate said:


> My biggest pain by far is when I see my paycheck. RAISE THE RATES!!!!


POST # 51/Ausiemate: WOW ! The seven
weeks since you
joined UPNF MUST have been Lonely In-
deed, prompting a Sympathy Like on my
part.

Please PARTICIPATE more than 1 message
every 16 days ? You could Threadstart in
"Other" about being the ONLY "Dinkum
'Strine" in A L L...O F ...I D A H O to get
"the ball rolling". Just ask my Fellow
Notable Sydney Uber , we are EASY
FOLKS to get along with!

Mentoring Bison: Abides & Endures.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 28/uber fool: Been there. Done
> that ! Vicodin did
> N O T H I N G....Toradol worked, but no
> Refills available. Most helpful info ?
> ...


Toradol is an excellent Beta pain receptor blocker,without any intoxicating side effects.
Unfortunately,toradol eats stomach linings and kills livers.
Toradol can not be taken for long without bad effects.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Williepep83 said:


> What does that do?


^^^
It's a custom made abacus for calculating lack of tips.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Helps with circulation, for one thing. I used to have one. Now on longer drives I use a memory foam cushion with a cut out area under my tailbone. It's a good design, and I found it on Amazon several years ago.
> 
> http://amzn.to/1S606SR


^^^
Morphine works for me.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I always see them in Cabs. I can only assume they helps since so many cabbies have them.


^^^
They're big in India.
If you see a cab driver moving up and down in his seat he's doing one of two things.... giving himself a massage on those wooden beads or something else that I won't go in to.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Toradol is an excellent Beta pain receptor blocker,without any intoxicating side effects.
> Unfortunately,toradol eats stomach linings and kills livers.
> Toradol can not be taken for long without bad effects.


POST #:62/tohunt4me: THANK GOD
I had the Presence
of Mind to ask for a Toradol Script.
The IV Demerol wasn't working but
the "Post Surgical Strength" Toradol
worked almost immediately.

From Tooth Extraction experiences, I just
KNEW that the Vicodin would be nearly
useless. Fortunately, Toradol IS available
in Pill Form.

Mentoring Bison: MAJOR RELIEF!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Yep! Also, if you are driving with your wallet in a hip pocket, try removing while driving- better for your spine.


^^^
Or buy two wallets to even it up.... especially when you fill it up with mega tips.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I have an Egyptian doctor. 
He's a Cairo-Practor. 
Get it?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #:62/tohunt4me: THANK GOD
> I had the Presence
> of Mind to ask for a Toradol Script.
> The IV Demerol wasn't working but
> ...


^^^
At least with the Demerol drip you could hang it from the coat hook.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> For general back pain or muscular pain also try foam rolling at home. If this is something you're able to do it really works to break up those "dead" muscle fibers and get blood/nutrients in there. I use a Trigger Point Therapy foam roller to help with weight lifting recovery.


^^^
Get a bunch of other drivers together and throw a foam rolling party. 
Maybe a foam rolling pot luck?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> It's a custom made abacus for calculating lack of tips.





Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> They're big in India.
> If you see a cab driver moving up and down in his seat he's doing one of two things.... giving himself a massage on those wooden beads or something else that I won't go in to.


POSTS # 63&65: Your 1 - 2 Punch.....lines
provided the
Heartiest Chortling of 2016, thus far.

Bison: Appreciatin' The Doober !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> At least with the Demerol drip you could hang it from the coat hook.


POST #:69/Uber-Doober: A take-home
IV was NOT
offered, nor necessary as the Pain became
Intermittent over the following week,
then episodic over 2 M O N T H S. I
scarcely noticed when the Micro Pebble
"passed" about 6 months after Day of
Excruciation.

Mentoring Bison: Don't ask. Don't tell.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

this whole convo reminds me of a shirt I saw:


----------



## Joseangel (Feb 27, 2016)

I have the same problem. But I went to Relax The Back store. It's a little pricy but it's worthied.


----------



## Dark Mountain (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi Williepep83. Your driver's seat will compress and not recover a lot more than normal when you do a lot of driving. I tried several cushions but they all seem to get too compacted in a fairly short time and are pretty much useless after that. Heavy towels folded several times seem to work best. I use a bath towel under my butt and a smaller one behind my lower back. you can refold them to whatever thickness you need and re position them as necessary. The one I use behind my lower back I usually make up into a roll. It takes a little while to get used to placing them every time you get back in your car but you will feel a lot better using them. I have 40-60 hour weeks and also learned that it's very important to get out of your car when you can. I take breaks in fast food restaurants and bring my phone with me to accept a ride if it comes in while I'm there. I also get out and walk around every chance I get because this job will take a toll on your back and your legs.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #:69/Uber-Doober: A take-home
> IV was NOT
> offered, nor necessary as the Pain became
> Intermittent over the following week,
> ...


Bison,
Been there, done that too many times to count. One only one occasion was I hospitalized, and was introduced to morphine. Wasn't worth a damn for a week afterward. Doc now has me on 1080 mg of Potassium Citrate twice daily to prevent stones, along with lots of water and sugar free lemonade. Seems to be working. Knock on wood.


----------



## bedouin (Dec 22, 2015)

I don't get butt pain. My hands hurt though. Probably from gripping the steering wheel too hard to avoid slapping around stupid pax.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Dark Mountain said:


> Hi Williepep83. Your driver's seat will compress and not recover a lot more than normal when you do a lot of driving. I tried several cushions but they all seem to get too compacted in a fairly short time and are pretty much useless after that. Heavy towels folded several times seem to work best. I use a bath towel under my butt and a smaller one behind my lower back. you can refold them to whatever thickness you need and re position them as necessary. The one I use behind my lower back I usually make up into a roll. It takes a little while to get used to placing them every time you get back in your car but you will feel a lot better using them. I have 40-60 hour weeks and also learned that it's very important to get out of your car when you can. I take breaks in fast food restaurants and bring my phone with me to accept a ride if it comes in while I'm there. I also get out and walk around every chance I get because this job will take a toll on your back and your legs.


POST # 75/Dark Mountain: "Ahoy!" and
Welcome to UP.Net/Forums
from Sunny, B R E E Z Y, 70°F?, Marco Is-
land: S. on I-95 and W. on "The Alley"...
"Bob's your Uncle!"...you're here.

Nice Job on your FIRST Post. Ninety-two
days after joining, I HOPE you will con-
sider being More Interactive here on in.

WAIT!....what ?! There aren't any Moun-
tains in the "GunShine" State! Are you
just "Height Advantaged" and sport a
Level of Melanin that would make George
Hamilton look Palid ?

Bison: Politely curious. Curiously polite.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Bison,
> Been there, done that too many times to count. One only one occasion was I hospitalized, and was introduced to morphine. Wasn't worth a damn for a week afterward. Doc now has me on 1080 mg of Potassium Citrate twice daily to prevent stones, along with lots of water and sugar free lemonade. Seems to be working. Knock on wood.


POST # 76/Older Chauffeur: Gosh'n
Begorrah! Knockin'
on Wood, are we now ? In advance of
St. Patrick's Day, no less! Could it be a
wee bit O'Blarney yer keepin' from us ?

Too bad that the Solution to Ouch+1/2
KStones took Multiple Attempts! Thanks 
for the Potassium Citrate "Nod". I'm still
getting a laugh thinking about Mr. Yorkshire
with his "Hide it in Plain Sight" Strate-
egery for Evacuative Disguises 101.
WHO'S the Peskiest Pooch ?

Bison Chortling !


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I use one of these. 
They get a lot more elaborate. Check Amazon for some ideas.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IB78286/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

bedouin said:


> I don't get butt pain. My hands hurt though. Probably from gripping the steering wheel too hard to avoid slapping around stupid pax.


POST # 77/bedouin: Couple of things....
if I MAY be so bold
as to Suggest: chi1cabby Our #1 Notable
UPNF Member WOULD Concur that it
helps Build Community AND Increases
Interaction IF you provide the Commun-
ity in which you Reside/Drive in your
Avatar/Profile Page.

"HEY! It says.. 'la'...plain as Day, Broheim!"

Ah...yes...so it DOES...Brotato Chip. You
are Under 30 and NOT in Louisiana [LA.]

"WTF ? You Psychic or sum'pin, Buddy?"

No, just an Educated Deduction, PAL.
People in Louisiana typically mention 
their Town [Crayfish City] or Parish 
[LaissezLesBonTempsRoulez Parish]
or N.O.LA. for New Orleans.

"You're NOT my Pal, BisonChow-Breath!"

Exactly, Teddy Bro-sevelt ! With your Pro-
file BLOCKED, no clues are available from 
Researching Your Posts & Replies: a Useful 
Forum Tool for Those-being-Stalked or 
the PreterNaturally Paranoid.

As 4th Notable & "WelcomeWagoneer",
I ONLY URGE YOU to Maximize your
UPNF Experience with a Lil'MoInfo s'all.

Mentoring Bison: Here since 07 DEC 2014.
☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆"Try a Little Friendliness."


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Toradol injectable works great for a very short time without narcotic side effects.
> Toradol tablets were worthless and as tohunt4me indicated they really mess up you gut and have long term effects.
> 
> I still drop into the office for an injection of Toradol IM every month or two for an old injury.
> It is better than using narcotics.


POST # 81/RockinEZ :WHOA, Big Fella !
Some OverEnthusiastic
Mod will move this Whole Conversation
to the New"ALLDrugsALLth'Time" Forum
with Mandatory WebCam Monitoring
to satisfy GodView Enthusiasts. Lord
Knows, we don't need THAT roun'nyeah!

Since YOU'VE been here nigh on 10 mos.
I was hoping for a Revelation of Modest
Proportions: are the Bull Terrier & Pittie
YOURS ? Are those People in DogSuits?
PhotoShoppery? None of the Above ?

HURRY! I'm getting a Bisonic Headache.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 81/RockinEZ :WHOA, Big Fella !
> Some OverEnthusiastic
> Mod will move this Whole Conversation
> to the New"ALLDrugsALLth'Time" Forum
> ...


The Admins need not worry. Toradol is in the same class of drugs as aspirin or ibuprofen.

The dog photo I snagged off a friends web page. I have no idea who created the image, but once it reaches facebook it is public domain. I have raised several over the years. Great dogs. Hard to beat a Bull Terrier or an American Pitt.


----------



## bedouin (Dec 22, 2015)

I am in the Los Angeles area. I suppose I can change it.



Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 77/bedouin: Couple of things....
> if I MAY be so bold
> as to Suggest: chi1cabby Our #1 Notable
> UPNF Member WOULD Concur that it
> ...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> The Admins need not worry. Toradol is in the same class of drugs as aspirin or ibuprofen.
> 
> The dog photo I snagged off a friends web page. I have no idea who created the image, but once it reaches facebook it is public domain. I have raised several over the years. Great dogs. Hard to beat a Bull Terrier or an American Pitt.


POST # 84/RockinEZ: Thank You for
that. Just to CLARIFY
for Readers: The Administrator IS "The
Owner". Under him, are Several STAFF,
mostly Moderators. Under those are
VolunteerModerators with NO LESS
Authority, but were Members Initially.

Beyond THAT, I am, NOONE IS, allowed
to Comment On In-Thread. Thanks for 
ReachingOut.....

Mentoring Bison: ...and Happy-2-Help!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Bison,
> Been there, done that too many times to count. One only one occasion was I hospitalized, and was introduced to morphine. Wasn't worth a damn for a week afterward. Doc now has me on 1080 mg of Potassium Citrate twice daily to prevent stones, along with lots of water and sugar free lemonade. Seems to be working. Knock on wood.


^^^
The only stones I want come on albums.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

bedouin said:


> I am in the Los Angeles area. I suppose I can change it.


POST # 85/bedouin: E X C E L L E N T.
BTW: Do/did you
know if/that Ralph Steadman is the
Illustrator of Your Avatar ? He did so
for "Gonzo" Journalist, Author and
Colorado Suicide Hunter S. Thompson.
Ralph's Art also adorns the 6-Pk.
Carriers for Flying Dog Brewery of
CO. and MD.

Beevohs'n Books: Whatta concept!


----------



## Osamah (Nov 19, 2014)

You need a guaiac test


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 85/bedouin: E X C E L L E N T.
> BTW: Do/did you
> know if/that Ralph Steadman is the
> Illustrator of Your Avatar ? He did so
> ...


^^^
You mean it's not an original Doctor Who?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Toradol is an excellent Beta pain receptor blocker,without any intoxicating side effects.
> Unfortunately,toradol eats stomach linings and kills livers.
> Toradol can not be taken for long without bad effects.


Wow! You sound like a great person to have along at any pill popping party!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Williepep83 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has experienced pain from driving? Any recommendations? I've tried some seat cushions and they don't seem to help much. The pain almost feels like it's on my tailbone.


 I have fitted two rails to the ceiling above my bed. Then I invite a lovely light and lithe lady from the Orient, with size 6 feet to hold on to the rails above whilst deftly walking on my much maligned butt!

Okay okay, I'll wake up now and forget about that fantasy, my snoring wife beside me may have something to say about that!


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yuuuup... That's Uber love...


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Uber has your back.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

Williepep83 said:


> I'm sitting right now on my moms couch and my pain is subsiding... I swear it's only when I'm in my car.


I know exactly how you feel! I get back and neck pains from driving too much....must be the way im sitting and I swear it gets worse once pax is in the car.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

jonnyplastic said:


> I know exactly how you feel! I get back and neck pains from driving too much....must be the way im sitting and I swear it gets worse once pax is in the car.


The pax may be causing you stress, even if you don't realize it. That in turn is making you tighten up, and more aware of pain.
(I'm not a doctor, and I don't play one on tv!)  I have, however, been driving professionally for fifty years, so have experienced most of the symptoms discussed in this thread.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

yellou said:


> Relaxo-Bak, on Amazon or at their own site.
> 
> There are cheaper ones but this one is the best. It keeps your tail bone in the air and all the discomfort disappears. Protects your spine from needless constant pressure.
> 
> http://amzn.to/21mEF66


Finally got mine in the mail earlier this week. After two days of using I've noticed a huge difference. Glad I bought it. My lower back had been tightening up pretty bad lately after sitting for extended periods of time and when I'd stand up I'd be hunched over and had a some of pain while I stretched backwards to loosen the muscles. For the past few days after using the Relaxo-Bak its been so much better and I can stand up without my lower back being tightened up!

I have never felt older in my life when I ordered this thing but glad I did. Already notice a huge improvement.

Thanks again for posting this, yellou!


----------



## yellou (Mar 28, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> Finally got mine in the mail earlier this week. After two days of using I've noticed a huge difference. Glad I bought it.


Good to know. Happy to be of help.
One last thing which to me was way to obvious to mention, but then I recalled it wasn't that obvious when I did it myself. Do not wear a belt when driving. Over time it triggers pain and high sensitivity in the lower back area. In my case at least.

Take care,


----------



## Nylo (Mar 7, 2016)

Welcome to my world!


----------



## jdjd (Jan 19, 2016)

jonnyplastic said:


> I know exactly how you feel! I get back and neck pains from driving too much....must be the way im sitting and I swear it gets worse once pax is in the car.


My butt doesn't bother me much, but back, neck, and shoulders are horrible 

Here is my current setup. Kinda ghetto, but experimenting my sitting position. Here are some of the helpful links I found: https://uberpeople.net/threads/back-pain.59415/#post-910854


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

howo3579 said:


> That's what happens when getting bent over by Uber.


Ya know I refrained from that comment and scrolled and there it is and went.. Yeap.. All is right with the world


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Yep! Also, if you are driving with your wallet in a hip pocket, try removing while driving- better for your spine.


Yup... My wallet starts to hurt my butt when I drive too... Unfortunately not from the millions of dollars in it... lol

I started putting it in my door pocket when I drive now


----------

